# Two Christmas gifts



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

While I have not been all that active on the forum, I thought I would share my opinions on my two latest additions to my gradually increasing collection, especially considering that they are both made by the outstanding craftsmen on this forum.

First, the Bunnybuster. I know it is a double ergo design, and a beautiful laminate with two panels of the same dark wood sandwiching a very light and middle toned wood in the middle, but I cannot remember what woods were used. The design feels natural and fits my hand perfectly (I have small hands but there's certainly room for a larger hand), I felt very comfortable with the slingshot from the moment I picked it up, and I can honestly say this is the only slingshot that has not taken a "getting used to" phase. My first 5 shots, from about 6m with 3/8 hex nuts at a coke can, all hit the coke can and left it in sorry shape! The slingshot shot wonderfully with a smooth draw and plenty of crushing force against the can. When I moved back to 12m, the length of my makeshift basement range, I was on target within 2 shots, pretty impressive considering I had not yet put 10 rounds through it (even more impressive considering how i shoot)! I especially appreciated the smoothness of the gum rubber when shooting, both on the draw and the release, and the slingshot had enough power to shoot both 3/8 and 1/2 inch hex nuts accurately, although the 1/2 inch tended to drop off with range as would be expected. Overall an impressive shooter with a ridiculously comfortable frame and one that I found to be natural and precise, I will definitely be buying from you again when I scrape together the money to do so.

Second, the A+. I got a bamboo PS1, something that I have been eyeing for MONTHS but couldn't quite fit into my expenses. I had it sent with the "ultra power" bandset attached and the "gold winner" bands included. I have only shot the attached bandset, and I can attest that they are incredibly powerful bands on both ends of the equation. The draw is difficult, not so much on the physical effort of the pull but in terms of the pressure of the fork against the hand, and had the fork not been designed as perfectly as it is (I will not go into great detail as every reviewer of the A+ line has covered it better than I could), the pressure would be excessive and accuracy would most likely degrade as a result. Fortunately this is not the case, and accuracy has been excellent, shooting at 6 and 12 meters again with the 3/8 and 1/2 inch hex nuts at soda cans, I can easily punch holes through both sides as well as the bottom through to the top. This is certainly a powerful bandset and one I cannot wait to hunt with.

Overall I am very impressed with the power of the PS1 and the accuracy of the Bunnybuster ergo, and I feel confident that both will be ready to wreak havok on the neighborhood squirrels and starlings within a few weeks time.


----------

